
Psst… it’s still okay to share your Netflix password - josemrb
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/11/psst-its-still-okay-to-share-your-netflix-password/
======
nickpsecurity
Let's remember this is the company that lobbied in Tennessee to make sharing
passwords illegal and succeeded. Their words mean nothing to me. Only their
actions. I think their main goal is to prevent password sharing by people that
would be considered separate family or living units. Friends sharing paid
accounts and such.

Remember their lobbying, though, when their spokespeople give us these
assurances.

